# 10th SFG(A) in "Kommando"



## Ravage (Sep 14, 2009)

Scans on an article about the 10th in a German military mag.






Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes


----------



## Ravage (Sep 14, 2009)

Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes


----------



## Ravage (Sep 14, 2009)

Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes


----------



## JJOIFVET (Sep 15, 2009)

looks like the CIF to me. Not sure I would want to be in a German Magazine though.


----------

